# Mediterranean Ships Collision



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm sure that many of you have seen the press reports this week of the spectacular collision between the COTUNAV ferry "Ulysse" and the CSL Virginia off the coast of northern Corsica. It's currently keeping authorities busy containing the substantial bunker spill which resulted.
Based upon the latest reports the ferry still remains embedded in the starboard side of the anchored container vessel. Today GCaptain published the following report with a video showing the AIS track of these two vessels, which can be viewed at https://gcaptain.com/watch-ais-anim...169943613&mc_cid=a22ff6ce06&mc_eid=43e7485e5b . Out of interest, they are also asking for comments!
Chris


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

How lucky is that for CSL?

If one is going to get constructively totaled, as it were, better when not carrying cargo.

They are uglier beasts I find than with deck cargo. Can the shape confuse?


----------



## alaric (Feb 27, 2012)

See Gcaptain video https://gcaptain.com/watch-ais-anim...169609469&mc_cid=a22ff6ce06&mc_eid=9bfade5ba6
Unbelievable in this day and age?


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

I know that the two vessels were separated Thursday evening and the ferry has now continued to Tunisia! What surprised me was the reported speed of 19 knots at the time of the collision. One wonders if anyone was on the bridge? Was there an important football match last Sunday?


----------



## Steve Hodges (Feb 12, 2007)

I missed this one - which is more than the ferry did! Glad it wasn't my car first in line to get off...


----------

